

Google Chrome Extensions - releasedatez
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/

======
sunir
I like how they have gotten rid of categories. I presume they have done so out
of efficient laziness (you aren't gonna need it). Also, I'll bet they will
observe the searches to see what people are actually looking for and then
categorize after the fact.

------
_dexodro
After installing a few extensions (adthwart, sidewiki), I've noticed some
problems, so I'd say that the implementation is still a touch buggy. But,
still, this is an awesome step forward for Chrome.

------
releasedatez
This is the feature I've been waiting for for me to switch to Chrome. Just
waiting for ChromeBug now, if there will be one.

~~~
mark_h
You do already have the webkit inspector at your disposal (right click ->
inspect element)

~~~
_dexodro
Indeed. I've been loving that feature.

------
heiti
Does anyone know when the extensions will find their way into the stable
branch? Or is it so that it comes when its ready?

------
nuclear_eclipse
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=984036>

------
dasil003
Submitting this at the same time as the Google Mac Beta is just cruel.

